# Question about a Paph. parishii



## GregoryTJ (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi guys! I'm new to the forum.

I recently got a good sized Paphiopedilum parishii. I was wondering if I were to put it in a very large pot and let it grow unrestricted how big it would get? I know some Paphs only mature one or two growths at a time... 

For some context, I grow it under a metal halide/HPS mixed lighting setup with a humidifier and fan on most of the time, it gets 13 hours of light a day. I think it would be very cool to have this as a specimen sized plant some day.

I also have a Paph. roths. seedling and I would like to do the same with it.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 27, 2015)

depends on its genetics..it could get really big or only grow two to three growths at a time with the old growths dying off. only one way to find out


----------



## Paphluvr (Sep 27, 2015)

GregoryTJ said:


> Hi guys! I'm new to the forum.
> 
> I recently got a good sized Paphiopedilum parishii. I was wondering if I were to put it in a very large pot and let it grow unrestricted how big it would get? I know some Paphs only mature one or two growths at a time...
> 
> ...



Your setup sounds good, but you wouldn't want to pot it up directly into a large pot. A large pot with few roots = potting medium that stays wet too long. Better to pot it in a pot that just fits the root system and plan on repotting on a yearly basis. Like one of the other members said, some will throw multiple new grows and others will just get one new growth/yr. In case you're wondering, I have grown a "Best of Show" Paph. parishii under conditions similar to yours but using HO fluorescent bulbs as my light source instead.


----------



## Justin (Sep 27, 2015)

i would only put it in a pot 1" bigger than the root ball. generally yes these plants do like to stretch out their roots however you need to pot up as the roots grow, if that makes sense. otherwise you may actually create conditions that will rot the roots. 

depending on the clone parishii and roth can be extremely slow growing. even for a faster growing clone, to get them to specimen size can take 15-20 years.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 27, 2015)

And welcome to Slippertalk!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 27, 2015)

Unless you use mostly inorganic & rather chunky mix, and plan on watering everyday, a very large pot can bring problems depending on how big you are thinking of.


----------



## GregoryTJ (Sep 27, 2015)

Thank you so much guys! I will take your advice and pot it in a slightly larger pot instead. 

Oh and by the way, time is not an issue  I grow stuff like Aztekium ritteri and Euphorbia polygona which barely do anything over the course of a year so i'm happy to wait the 15 or so years. The wait is worth the reward to me.

Some day I want to recreate the william trelease cross with the roths. and the parishii.


----------



## Gilda (Sep 29, 2015)

Wait 15 years ?? I don't buy green bananas at my age !:wink: welcome to the forum. I can't add any advice to what you have already been given. I find orchids in general do not mind being snug in their pots !!


----------

